# Lesiure Battery kaput! any good deals around?



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi,

As you can see from the title, my 110a lesiure battery has given up the ghost. 

I thought I would ask this great communtiy if anyone knew of any decent deals for a replacement? 

I would like same power or better for the best price (obviously :lol: )

Any ideas?

thanks

Pete


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

THEPOET said:


> Hi,
> 
> As you can see from the title, my 110a lesiure battery has given up the ghost.
> 
> ...


Should you need a low profile one to fit under a Ducato seat 
I've bought a couple of these for different vans and found them to be very good.

http://www.alpha-batteries.co.uk/bu...-low-height-110l-leisure-battery/prod_92.html

I can PM you a discount code to get £5 off if you want.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280709343...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2688wt_1392


----------



## splitwagon (Oct 20, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280709343011?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2688wt_1392


Techno's ebay link is to a vendor called Battery Megastore, and they also sell directly through several websites, such as:

Battery Megastore - Caravan/Motorhome

I can personally vouch for them, excellent people and good products.

I decided to visit them (because all batteries look the same to me on the internet) and because they were just 10 miles away from me.

I had a walk-around their (mega) warehouse, trial fitted several options into my battery box, and they made up a couple of cables for me on the spot.

Highly recommended.

Split
~~~~~

(and I got a discount and free shipping)


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*110AH battery*

Pete

You have a pm.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------

